# Peptide Only Cycles/Stacks...



## Johnyb (Nov 24, 2012)

Do any of you only do peptide only cycles. I know of women use them as contest prep too. Curious how many guys here use them and what kinda cycles or stacks you've used.


----------



## Johnyb (Nov 24, 2012)

Or do you only prefer to add peps to your main cycles only?


----------



## blergs. (Nov 25, 2012)

both are good. for somthing simple i would rec the following

cycle1: wk1-8 igf1 Des 15-20mcg 2X a day ed

cycle2: wk1-8 igf1lr3 30-60mcg 1X a day ed


cjc/ghrp combo is nice also but i rec it 4-5months long and its pinned 2-4 X a day


----------



## Johnyb (Nov 25, 2012)

blergs. said:


> both are good. for somthing simple i would rec the following
> 
> cycle1: wk1-8 igf1 Des 15-20mcg 2X a day ed
> 
> ...



What would dosing protocol of CHC/GHRP be?


----------



## fireman23 (Nov 26, 2012)

Bump


----------



## AllAboutPeptides (Nov 27, 2012)

*Recommended Dosages
*
GHRP-6 or GHRP-2

*Dose per injection:* 200mcg
*Injections per vial:* 25 x 200mcg dosages
*Amount to Inject:* If you have used 1ml of water for mixing then a 200mcg dosage = 0.04ml (or 4 units on insulin syringe). If you have used 2ml of water for mixing then 200mcg = 0.08ml (or 8 units) and if you have used 3ml of water for mixing, then 200mcg = 0.12ml (or 12 units).

Ipamorelin

*Dose per injection: *200mcg
*Injections per vial:* 10 x 200mcg dosages
*Amount to Inject:* If you have used 1ml of water for mixing then a 200mcg dosage = 0.10ml (or 10 units on insulin syringe). If you have used 2ml of water for mixing then 200mcg = 0.20ml (or 20 units) and if you have used 3ml of water for mixing, then 200mcg = 0.30ml (or 30 units).


*Injection Frequency*


The same injection frequency applies for any of the three GHRP peptides (GHRP-6, GHRP-2 or Ipamorelin). Optimal times are first thing in the morning, pre or post workout and at night before bed.

*Beginners:* 1 time per day
*Intermediate:* 2 times per day
*Advanced:* 3 times per day
*
Diet Restrictions*

*
Pre-injection: *Fat and carbohydrates both blunt the release of Growth Hormone (which is the whole purpose of taking GHRP), therefore you should avoid any meals/beverages high in fat for 2-3 hours before your injection. The only exception to this rule is if you are combining your GHRP peptide with a CJC-1295 peptide, in which case you only need to wait 1 hour after eating before your injection as the combination has been proven to overcome the negative impact by food on GH release.



*Post-injection:* GHRP products take approximately 5-30 minutes to exert their effect on GH release in the body, therefore you should wait for at least 30 minutes after your injection before consuming any food or beverages (besides water) as they may diminish the effectiveness of your injection. After 30 minutes have passed, those looking to bulk should consume a protein/carbohydrate meal or shake. Those looking to cut fat should wait as long as possible before eating and when you do, trying to eat high protein, low fat and low carbohydrate meals to allow the fat burning properties of GH to exhibit their full effect.
*
Recommended Diet*

*
Bulking:* For those trying to put on muscle mass, a diet high in protein and carbohydrates is recommended to be used in conjunction with your GHRP injections as insulin is required for Growth Hormone (GH) to be anabolic (muscle building).

*Cutting:* For people trying to lose fat, a diet high in protein, low in carbohydrates and moderate to low in fat is recommended since GH only exhibits its fat loss effects when insulin is not present.

*For Answers to ALL your Peptide needs Visit:*


​


----------



## Johnyb (Nov 27, 2012)

AllAboutPeptides said:


> *Recommended Dosages
> *
> GHRP-6 or GHRP-2
> 
> ...



Thank you kindly


----------

